# Hunt Jumps



## billyslad (24 October 2008)

I have a few eventers and have decided to build a few jumps for the local Hunt ( Vale of Aylesbury ) to go over, thing is I dont know what they will be after height wise . I have built a substantial chair at BE intermediate height as well as a few rails and pallisades the course will be about 12 jumps in total.

I have tried to offer alternative routes where possible any one got any ideas ?


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (24 October 2008)

I've been helping build them for the opening meet!
Most VAGSB hunt jumps are circa 2'9" to enable as many people as possible to get over but if there is an easy way round you could go up to 3'3"


----------



## billyslad (24 October 2008)

Thanks for that I have offered a way round on all of them


----------



## combat_claire (24 October 2008)

Ours vary, they are usually around the 2'6'' mark I would estimate, but can be bigger if they need to keep the cattle in. A newer design has incorporated a tiger trap over a wire fence and a slip rail that can be removed to make a lower jump and then be replaced to stop the stock following on! 

Might be worth giving the master a call.


----------



## Eagle_day (24 October 2008)

The traditional height for hunt fences is 'cock height'.


----------



## billyslad (24 October 2008)

Had someone round from the hunt this morning and all passed inspection


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (24 October 2008)

YAY - Cobs are looking forwards to visiting


----------



## avthechav (25 October 2008)

Wow- can you please move around Cheltenham and build lovely hunt jumps so that I can play too? ;-)


----------



## L&M (25 October 2008)

Eagle day - excuse my ignorance but what is 'cock height'?! 
Thanks


----------



## Starbucks (26 October 2008)

My dad used to build them a lot for our hunt - I guess just do them to the height that suits you/the fence line?

anything around the 3' mark most people will get over, if it's over that, then at least the thrusters can have a bit more fun! :grin:

It's great what you're doing!!!   :grin:


----------



## walker1234 (27 October 2008)

Eagle day - excuse my ignorance but what is 'cock height'?! 
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you asked!  Is it what I'm thinking??
(in which case 5-6")   Boom Boom!


----------



## superstar565 (28 October 2008)

(in which case 5-6")   Boom Boom!
		
Click to expand...

haha i just got that.
but seriously, what is cock height?


----------



## Eagle_day (29 October 2008)

A rough estimate of what seems to be the ideal height for a hunt jump.  At the level of one's groin, that would make it about 3 foot.


----------



## billyslad (31 October 2008)

Hunt was here on Thursday with a pony club meet and they nearly all jumped everything ( 9 total ) including a big telegraph pole that we got in at 6pm on Wednesday evening  , only a few went round although I dropped the height of the chair down to 3 foot from over four and the big telegraph pole was over 3'6  but but everyone seemed to enjoy themselves. I plan to add another half dozen or so before they come around again  so a good day was had by all


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (31 October 2008)

Great meet! Fab jumping for the kids  Hope to make it to the next one ;-)


----------



## billyslad (31 October 2008)

There was a bit too much waiting around for my liking with the kids but there we go , do you know when the next one is likely ?


----------

